# INDAIN PONIES (an all new adventure)



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Marlea Warlea said:


> LOST PONIES
> 
> The morning was Sunny in Red deer Canada,




It is interesting that you use Red Deer Canada (which is in Alberta) as your setting. Red Deer is a moderate sized community (almost 100,000 people) about 150 km south of here. While it is flat, the landscape is lush prairie and boreal forest rather than desert. Farther south and a bit to the east near Medicine Hat is more desert-like. Drumhellar is also semi-desert and is nestled in the "badlands" which is not only home to terrific deposits of dinosaur fossils, but is also known for its unique and interesting geological land formations.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

OK cool. i live in australia and my teacher said just to write that. Anyway apart from that did you like it?


----------

